# Is it possible to be NW and NC?



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I am NW35 in Mac but refuse to use that color because it runs so orange on my skin. You can really see the difference when its on compared to my natural skin color (which is olive with yellow and red undertones). I am MUFE HD 153 and that color is perfect. Does Mac make a shade that color? Perhaps NC37/40?


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 1, 2009)

It seems a bit strange, but I think that it's possible.  Some people will call it a true neutral, but I think it varies from individual to individual.  I discovered MUFE HD 153 last winter and I thought it was perfect.

I've never been able to find anything at MAC that matched as well.  NW35 worked in Satinfinish.. but in Studio Fix NC42 came out better.  I'm pretty happy with the MUFE HD, I find it gets along better with my skin too.

HTH


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

In the summer I am both in MAC...NW43 and NC45 I mix the two...So yes it's possible...However I am a perfect Match in MUFE HD 173 no mixing required


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes it's possible to be both. I went to a MAC workshop last weekend, and the instructor told me that I have olive undertones, so in the summer I darken and appear more NW, and during the winter I'm more bronze so I'll appear more NC. She said depending on which Mac artist saw me and what time of year, would affect what foundation/concealer shades would be recommended.


----------



## crystrill (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_Yes it's possible to be both. I went to a MAC workshop last weekend, and the instructor told me that I have olive undertones, so in the summer I darken and appear more NW, and during the winter I'm more bronze so I'll appear more NC. She said depending on which Mac artist saw me and what time of year, would affect what foundation/concealer shades would be recommended._

 
Yeah, I got color matched at the Estee Lauder counter last weekend and the MA was trying to see if I was more red or yellow and she went with neutral.


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 2, 2009)

I have yellow undertones most seasons but the Summer sun brings out red undertones. So I am MAC NC45 or BB Golden most of the time but if I get a lot of sun, I am MAC NW43. When I lived in the Tropics I was always NW43.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just posted the same question on another board and was coming here to post about this:



I think I can wear MAC
NW 47
NW 50
NC 50
NC 55

MUFE HD
177
180

MUFE Mat Velvet
#75
#80

I am so tired of searching for the right shade. None of them are perfect perfect much, but they work.

Maybe because my skin is so many acne spots and hyper-pigmentation, it makes it so anything works, but is not perfect
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I could go without foundation. Then I wouldn't have to worry about it. 

I don't like the way the NC shade look though and the NWs look a little too dark sometimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they look better on me, I think. I think I have yellow undertones, but non of the NC shades much me well.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 3, 2009)

great question , i think that's the issue i'm having right now. i'm nw 43-45 , but it seems a bit too red for me at times , i never wore anything NC though , I'll have to check that out mor in depth .


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Oct 3, 2009)

It's possible to have both undertones. I've been told I have some of both. In some formulations I can wear the NW and it looks fine. In others I have to go with an NC. I like the NC better overall. I've also mixed both before or layered a foundation that was one with a powder that is the other.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm both. In summer/fall i'm an NW... in winter and Spring, i'm an NC...
I am very yellow when i get no sun... all the winter months...

I keep bottles of each shade during the year, 
because I was wearing just one shade all year round, which made me look like i was wearing a mask,


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 15, 2009)

Recently I've been mixing N (outer part of my face) with NC (inner part of my face.


----------



## ICandi (Nov 18, 2009)

I use MAC Studio Stick fdntn in NC50 but my Studio Fix compact is NW50...Am I the only one? Oh...and I got matched at the MAC counter for both...


----------



## Dollfaced (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my complexion is also olive with some red undertones and I've been matched to a NC35. I never really thought it looked quite right. it was wayyy too yellow/orange. And when I tried an NW shade it looked kinda funky too. :/ made me look red/pink.  
I decided to try MUFE HD foundation and got PERFECTLY matched to 127.
So yes, i guess it is possible.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ICandi* 

 
_I use MAC Studio Stick fdntn in NC50 but my Studio Fix compact is NW50...Am I the only one? Oh...and I got matched at the MAC counter for both..._

 

Nope ur not the only one! I've been wearing NC50 in studio tech and moistureblend for about 2 yrs. I wanted to try the Mineral Satin Finish Liquid Foundation so i got a few samples in NC50. I wore it on one of my recent hauls, i liked it. I thought i was looking cute until my MUA told me "your lookin a lil gray"...talk about frown turned upside down lol. Needless to say, we took off the NC50 and applied NW50 and he said it looked much better. Idk if i saw much of a difference. It still looked nice and natural and thats what i was going for so of course i brought it. Sidebar: My hubby was there w me and has been mocking me since "Your looking a lil gray".


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Oct 28, 2010)

I understand! haha
  	I can wear a range of different shades, which is strange!
  	at my lightest i can wear an NC41 ( yes its a real shade here in the uk, some people dont seem to know/heard of it)
  	but i can also wear NW35 in the spring etc etc
  	and in the summer up to NW43/NW44.   ( i get a crazy ass tan going on)
  	so i guess i must have both undertones right?
  	I feel i pull slightly more towards NW shades, but i am definately olive skinned.
  	strange huh?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 28, 2010)

totally!  i am so many colors in MAC foundations.  NC50 is my color in studio sculpt. NW47 in SFF, and NW45 in SF powder.   Don't get me started on my color in the new formula! lol!


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

oh for sure. you may have a neutral skin tone OR just change undertones during different seasons. it can also depend on individual formulas. for example, in july and august i am nw45 in studio tech foundation, in february i am nc50 in sff, in october i can mix both. most times in between neutral tones are totally fine for me.

  	things can be crazy and you may have to mix it up depending on the season or maybe you're just both undertones year round.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 29, 2010)

OP is probably a C shade...

  	Also, if NW35 runs orange on you, that means it's too dark and you should go down to NW30. If that is still not right, then you are a C. Maybe C4.

  	I posted a YT video from VivaGlamLana who talks about mixing and matching MAC in detail. See if I can find it again...

  	Edit:
  	Here it is
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw8A03vA2lg


----------



## SpanishFlower (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey all, I need help! I haven't been able to find my shade! I currently own NW 30 (summer) which is to orange now. For winter I have NC25 which looks to yellow my skin looks green next to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 31, 2010)

NW25?


----------

